# Sports Bra suggestions for well endowed females



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a triple D and I was wondering if there are any other 'blessed' :-? women out there and what kind of bra do you wear when you ride. Do they make riding bras? Do you like one brand better than another? I swear anything above a walk is insane... :lol:
I dont think I need to describe it more if you have big ones you know whats going on.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Not me, but someone I know - sports bras, wide straps, no wire. 

Years ago, before there were sports bras (either that or we were poor) a friend would put on her bra, then a t-shirt. We would wrap her in duct tape. Then she'd put on her baseball jersey to go play ball. She must have been hot, but it was the only way she could play.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a G or H, depending on the manufacturer and the type of bra.

I have yet to find an affordable sports bra that fits me well.

Right now, I just smoosh the girls into a DDD soft cup bra and hope for the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Are we ok with this title?
The posts are fine so far, just wondering about the title....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Lockwood, what would you change it to? I would think "breasts" would be the least-offensive term to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadly I don't ride enough right now for my DDDs to be an issue, but I've been wondering the same thing for when I start taking lessons.

A few ladies I know say they sell specialty sport bras for women riders, but I have yet to see them. I suppose I'm looking in the wrong place!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I wear a bra with an underwire and an under armor sports bra. Works fabulous. I have been known to bust out the duct tape when I ride dressage tests :lol: 

I am very well ermm... endowed in that area. And thats after a reduction *sigh*


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Lockwood, what would you change it to? I would think "breasts" would be the least-offensive term to use.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would think large chested or well blessed would be less likely to attract negative attention as this is a very public forum, easily found by all kinds of readers using certain tag words. :wink:


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Ahhh sports bras have never really been comfortable for me not enough support. Does anyone have a brand to recommend that you've liked? Maybe I'm just not getting the right ones.

Lockwood you can change the title if you want to I dont mind. I wasn't sure what to put and I felt like breasts would be the least offensive word lol.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Talon the only way a sports bra works for me is if I put a bra with underwire on under it. Under Armour is the best sports bra ive had luck with.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Talon the only way a sports bra works for me is if I put a bra with underwire on under it. Under Armour is the best sports bra ive had luck with.


I'll have to keep that in mind and look into Under Armour.
Thank you for the advise!
I hope I can find something that works well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really like* "Moving Comfort" *bras. they are underwire. not sure up to what size they come.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Enell bra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

While I'm not in any size larger than a D, I've known others and myself who use vet wrap to bind their chests. 

I was told by an old farrier (a male ironically) that well endowed women bind their chest for the show ring (western pleasure/park). See no reason why we can't do it outside of it! ;-) I've done it a few times when desperate in addition to a sports bra. Worked fairly well, just be sure not to do it too tight and release it right afterwards!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys, the best sports bra for riding I've ever had is an Anita Extreme Sports bra. My first one lasted three years, so good value for around $100 considering the normal bras are lucky to last a year of frequent wear. I've now bought two more. They are super supportive and comfortable and *no wires*! No bounce at all. Designed for high impact sport like tennis and the sitting trot :rofl: and a German brand.

This is their photo of exactly the bra I use and think is the ant's pants... I wish I'd had a bra like that twenty years earlier!!!










Website here.

Sport - The World of Anita Products | Anita - Since 1886


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

The thread title must have been changed by the time I first saw the thread.

I did not know to which gender it referred. 

Imagine riding could cause a special sort discomfort for the well endowed, M or F.



P.S. Suppose it could be referring to money or inheritance, as well.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Makes me grateful the only 'endowment' I have is my butt and as that is all behind me I have no worries!


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

The Enell bras are the ONLY thing I can ride (or do anything remotely active) in. I recently got my very first actual fitting and was absolutely shocked that I am a 32GGG. 

I basically live in my Enell.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread title seems to be changing almost as often as bras.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

underwires hurt. Not close to those very endowed women, but I always looked for wide bands
and liked one that hooked together in the front. it lasted a long time had the cut back for shoulder movement and was easy to remove when hot and sweaty. i forget the brand I Found it at gottschalks years ago.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone ever find a good adjustable sports bra?
I can never find one to fit me because I'm a 30 H and I always find the straps are never long enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've taken to riding in these. However, they only go up to DD and they tend to run a bit small through the cup. I normally wear a C everywhere else, but I have to get a D in this because I was spilling out of the C I ordered first. However, even sitting the trot on my bounciest horse, my girls don't budge in it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7N39B8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

